# Statement: Peter Schwarzenbauer MINI Press Conference LA Auto Show 2013



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

The new MINI. The new Original.

We are thrilled to do this right here in the US - MINI's largest market and second home.

It all started back in 2002 when the MINI hardtop burst onto US roadways.
Many experts said that a small car in the US could not succeed.
However, people here fell in love with the MINI and this year we reached a milestone of 500.000 customers in the US.

MINI has shown that even a small car can embody premium and provide plenty of fun on the road.

And Californians love the MINI. Its highest market share worldwide is actually right here in Los Angeles at around nine percent.

Sales for the brand are currently at a record level in the US.
In the first ten months, over 55,000 cars were delivered to customers - nearly two percent up on the same period in 2012.

We are confident that 2013 will be the best year ever for MINI USA sales. To keep up with the growing demand over the years we've grown our dealer network in the US by double digits.

MINI is gaining popularity in other markets in the Americas.

In Mexico we sold over 3,500 vehicles year-to-date, an increase of 17 percent compared to the previous year.
Brazilians also love the MINI. In the first ten months we sold around 1,800 cars there, an increase of roughly 20% compared to the same period last year.

Worldwide, MINI reported an all-time sales high for the first ten months of the year, despite persistent market challenges in Europe.
We sold around 250.000 vehicles during this period.

We are confident that we will achieve a new all-time high for worldwide sales in 2013.

Ladies and Gentlemen,

We began with the MINI Hardtop when we launched the new MINI 
in 2001. With this car, we created the premium small car segment and began a new success story for MINI.

Since then we've sold over 2.5 million MINIs worldwide.

By introducing new products and opening up new segments MINI stays at the leading edge of the premium small car segment.

Nothing can touch the emotional appeal of the MINI in this segment.
The best-selling model worldwide - and here in the US - is the MINI Hardtop.

I am very proud to present the worldwide premiere of the new original - the new MINI Hardtop.

You will notice we have made small modifications to the design.
But beneath the exterior is a brand-new car with state-of-the-art technologies:


With revised suspension technology, reduced weight and increased rigidity, we have intensified the famous go-kart feeling that is so unique to the brand.
This MINI is the first to have adjustable shock absorbers. Drivers can choose between a sporty ride or a more comfortable one, simply at the touch of a button.
It will be powered by our latest state-of-the-art three and four-cylinder engines. These incorporate new MINI Twin Power Turbo technology.
When it comes to safety, we have made a major leap forwards. With an extended range of driver assistance systems such as Head-Up-Display, Collision and Pedestrian Warning and Rear View Camera, the new MINI offers better protection for drivers, passengers and pedestrians, than ever before.
The MINI Connected in-car infotainment program now includes Emergency Call and MINI Teleservices.
And, to ensure every new MINI makes a personal statement, we are offering even more customisable features including numerous trim options and five new colours.
In a nutshell, the new MINI Hardtop carries on the timeless values of MINI: driving fun, lifestyle and premium quality.

Our new MINI is generally more grown up, but in its own, cheeky way it will continue to win people's hearts.

In essence, this MINI is exactly what MINI has always been: 
an original.


----------

